# moving with family to rome



## louli (Apr 19, 2013)

Hi,
my family and I will move the end of this summer to Rome as I have a contract to teach there starting in fall. My son and I are Austrians and my husband is a non-eu citizen. I understand he has the right under the eu law to apply for residency accompanyng his family. He will enter with a Schengen visa. 
My question is, how long can it take to get the residency permit? Could it take more than 3 months? If so, the Schengen visa permits a stay of 3 months max, even though he has a Schengen visa for 1 year, does he have to leave the country again till he gets the permit or can he stay on ground of his application for a residency?
Thank you all who help!


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

There are many threads discussing this topic, but here's the summary:

1. If he does not get his passport stamped by Italian passport control when he arrives in the Schengen Area then he must visit the local questura (police station) and make a "dichiarazione di presenza" (declaration of presence) within 8 calendar days of his arrival in Italy. For example, if he flies to Paris then takes a train to Italy, France would be stamping his passport upon arrival, not Italy, so he would need to make that declaration of presence in Italy.

2. Within 90 days of arrival in the Schengen Area -- or less if his visa says otherwise -- he must apply for a Permesso di Soggiorno (PdS) at the post office. (That's best to do as soon as practical after arrival rather than waiting until the last possible moment.) Once the post office has accepted his PdS application and issued him a receipt he's OK to stay. If he has any issue that needs correction, and if his application is not accepted, he'll have to correct the issue and attempt to resubmit to get that precious receipt. In particular he will need to submit valid proof of your legal marriage and proof of residency (which you will establish via the local Anagrafe before he applies for his PdS).

Eventually a "regular" PdS should arrive, but the receipt is fine until it does.

3. He is required to honor the conditions of his stay. In particular, his right to stay in Italy is notably dependent on you (his EU spouse). He must remain married and living with you in order to stay in Italy. Travel is permitted, but he can't live in another home in Europe apart from you.

4. He'll need to periodically renew his PdS, and he'll need to do that before the deadlines.

5. Once you and he hit the 5 year mark of continuous legal residence in Italy you can apply for EC Long-Term Residence Permits (a type of "Carta di Soggiorno" in Italy). That's essentially equivalent to what many countries call "permanent residence," and there are some advantages to that (especially for him).

There's a publication called "Stay in Italy Legally" which you can find easily with a Google search. It's published in many languages by Italy's Interior Ministry and distributed by the Polizia di Stato. Although it's slightly dated, it's still a good summary of the rules and procedures you'll both need to follow.


----------



## louli (Apr 19, 2013)

Thanks so much for your fast reply!
I have read about most of those procedures, yet, I wasn't sure what to do if the PdS takes more than 3 months to get.
The more I read the more confusing it gets. Here are some more questions if you don't mind:
1)How much will I have to pay towards the Public Health service?

2) Which would be the most convenient private italian health insurance for my husband (should be not expensive and open ended) How much should we expect to pay?

3) I have read on that forum that italian taxes start to hit in after the second year. Is this true, or only true for non-eu residents?


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

It sounds like you have a work contract arranged, and (I assume) you'll have taxes (IRPEF) deducted from the start -- a legitimate Italian employer would generally set you up that way. If that's all correct then the whole household should be able to enroll in the Italian public health system without charge.

If you're not sure, I would ask your employer.


----------



## louli (Apr 19, 2013)

WOW, this would simplify everything! Yes, I have a contract and yes, this is a legitimate
employer. So my husband, even if non-eu could be included as family member?


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

Yes indeed. More information here.


----------

